# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  > Публичное бета-тестирование  >  Тестирование Российской локализации K7 Computing

## K7 Computing

Добрый день, участники и эксперты форума Virusinfo!
Предлагаем принять участие в финальном тестировании локализованной максимальной версии комплексной антивирусной защиты K7 Computing - K7 ULTIMATE SECURITY. Российский офис будет рад ответить на Ваши вопросы и пожелания. Ваши замечания и предложения мы будем рады видеть в данной ветке форума.
Сайт Российского офиса: http://k7-russia.ru
Страница локализованного продукта K7 ULTIMATE SECURITY: http://k7-russia.ru/consumer_home/pr...timatesecurity
1da300b24700bc0a6f05805d86a542ae3.jpg

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

